
LetsEncrypt chain switchover postponed again until 29 Sep 2020 - NiekvdMaas
https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/transition-to-isrgs-root-delayed-until-sep-29/125516
======
fomine3
Is this switching really possible in 2020 or even 2021?

